# Arduino vs Ladder Logic...



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If you're getting into industrial controls, quit fooling around with the Arduino controller. Leave that to the robot wars geeks. Get yourself a cheap Micrologix controller to play around with.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

http://books.google.com/books?id=s0k9kGs5bHYC&pg=PA50&lpg=PA50&dq=industrial+controls+machine+language&source=bl&ots=kC8CodQVIG&sig=ZFYRCc9EAuT2u6os5jbz2f1q-Uc&hl=en&sa=X&ei=T07IT_r3OOew2wXLiNHlDQ&sqi=2&ved=0CFcQ6AEwBQ#v=onepage&q=industrial%20controls%20machine%20language&f=false


*The Industrial Electronics Handbook*

By J. David Irwin

Amazon has some books.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...keywords=industrial+controls+machine+language


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

I had some fun programming a CLICK plc a few weeks ago. They run a little under a hundred bucks online with a power supply. More if you want analog. I wouldn't mess with Arduino except as a hobby.


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

chrisfnl said:


> So, a major part of my job at the moment is wrestling with an extremely finicky 40 year old cyclo convertor drive...
> 
> Any sort of diagnostic tool I can take advantage of, I like to leap on...
> 
> ...


Hi

Not sure which Atmel chips the Arduino uses but maybe this will help if you want to program in Ladder...
http://cq.cx/ladder.pl

HTH
Frank


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

Neat... that looks pretty impressive, will definitly check into it.


----------



## rjdaggett (Jun 9, 2012)

*Rubbish*

This is recent so I thought I would chime in. I was just looking for the same.

http://electronics4dogs.blogspot.com/2011/07/ldmicro-and-arduino.html

The atmel AVR is robust and used in a lot of commercial products. They are way more powerful then AB PLCs. They can take 600v right to a I/O pin. Parallax used to sell cards to pop a stamp or SX right to a plc as well they can also talk to CAN and RS-485. The parallax propeller is used in clean room equipment. Search parallax semi and read the case studies and app notes. I have a AB micrologix 1000 shoebox. Outside of that shell out (or borrow it for free) a grand or so for the non-trian ver, of RS logix. Also I perfer Direct logic PLC to AB anyday. You can't buy a PLC from a sales rep, well one at least. They don't care about you. They want industrial folks to buy them linch and then add that to the bill. Direct logic same you client money. Better support too. IO addy's start at one instead of ) but the differences are small and they will help you. Why does industry use AB ? "we always have" DERP


----------



## rjdaggett (Jun 9, 2012)

*Atmel*

The ATmega328 is the most prevalent now.


----------



## rjdaggett (Jun 9, 2012)

*Pps*

"One reason not to give DIY advice:
Catch a man a fish and you can sell it to him.
Teach a man to fish and you’ve ruined a good business opportunity."

Teach them the hazards and explain that it's not worth your life and they respect you and your trade. I like my customers knowledgeable. But that's just me. When they see me fish they see how much easier it is for me and how much better I am at it. Then again I don't work in residential. Given the choice between my guidance and them thinking they know, I'll side on safety. I can cook a pizza but It'll most likely taste like ketchup on bread. Cumberland valley? Triangle Tech grad?


----------



## TattooMan (Feb 10, 2012)

Just looking on my phone so no link, but that book looks to have what you are looking for


----------

